# اسس الزواج المسيحى الناجـح



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 يوليو 2012)

*




*​ 
*اسس الزواج المسيحى الناجـح*​ 



*

*​ 



http://www.coptic-pedia.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/431191_271347886276978_903868172_n.jpg


*أبونا داود لمعى*

*فـي الـزواج المسـيحي  يقول أبونا داود لمعي لابد من توافر  :*
*1- **وقـــــــــــــــــت :*
لكي نبحث عن الوقت الضائع .. سنجد تساؤلات كثيرة ..
+ ماذا يمثل التليفزيون ؟ أو ألعاب الكمبيوتر ؟
+ وماذا عن الــ facebook ؟ وماذا عن الــ chatting ؟
+ ماذا عن المجاملات التي بلا حدود ؟ والمظاهر التي لا قيمة لها أحياناً ؟
أين وقت الصلاة .. الإنجيل .. الخلوة .. القراءة .. ؟
أين وقت الحوار .. والصداقة بين الزوجين .. والتمشية والفسحة الهادئة ؟
+ إن زوجات كثيرات يصرخن في قلوبهن [ مش لاقية وقت لنفسي ولا لاقية حد يسمعني ]
والخطر كل الخطر أن تجد أحداً غير مناسب .. ليسمعها ؟؟
+ الزوج الذي يعود من عمله ليالي كثيرة فلا يجد من ينتظره .. ربما يجد متعة جديدة أن يحكي مع زميلته في العمل .. ويقضي معها وقتاً أطول مما يقضيه مع زوجته .. والنهاية معروفة للأسف ..
+ قد يقضي الرجل ساعات في البيت يصرخ وينقد .. ولا يريد أن يسمع صوت أحد .. ويتمنى الكل لو كان مشغولاً خارج البيت ..
+ ليتك يا صديقي لا تدفع زوجتك أو أولادك يوماً أن يكرهوا رجوعك إلى البيت .. ليتهم ينتظرونك بفرح حين تدخل عليهم بالقبلات والأحضان والإبتسامات والكلام الحلو والهدايا .. فتكون دقائق منك أغلى من سنين .



*



*​ 


*2- حــــــــــــــــــــــوار :*
+ الحوار بين الزوجين يبدأ بالإصغاء الجيد .. وإحترام الرأي الآخر .
+ كما يبدأ بإبتسامة ولمسة حب .. ونظرة إعجاب حتى في سن الثمانين .
+ يحتاج إلى صراحة وحرية التعبير عما في الداخل ..
+ هو متعة لا تنتهي ، تحتاج إلى تكريس وقت .
+ لا يحتمل المقاطعة ولا الحدة ولا التجاهل ولا الهروب ولا السخرية ولا الغضب .
+ لا يعرف حدود المكان ولا الزمان .. في السيارة .. في المطبخ .. عبر التليفون .. في السفر .. في المرض .
المشغولية الزائدة – اليوم – هي العدو الأول للحوار .. الكمبيوتر والتلفزيون هما العدو الثاني .. أما العدو الثالث هو الأصدقاء والمجاملات والتليفون .
لو غاب الحوار .. غاب الحب .. ولو غاب الحب .. ضاع الزواج .



 
*3- شـــــــــــــــــــركة :*
+ أكثر ما يسعد الأزواج في زواجهم هو مفهوم الشركة .
+ حين تصبح زوجتي شريكتي .. يعني أنها قد صارت شريكة في كل شئ .. شريكة القرار .. شريكة الألم والحزن .. شريكة الفرح والنجاح .. شريكة المصير .. شريكة المرض والصحة .. شريكة الفقر والغنى .. شريكة في كل شئ .
+ إبنتي العزيزة .. تذكري أن زوجك شريك في جسدك [ ليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل ] ( 1كو 7 : 4 ) .
+ إبني الغالي .. تذكر أن زوجتك شريك في مالك وطموحاتك ووقتك وجسدك .
+ تعلم يا إبني .. أن تشرك زوجتك في أخبار شغلك وطموحاتك وتدبيرك المالي ولا تخفي عنها شيئاً .
+ تعلمي يا غبنتي .. أن تشاركي زوجك في طموحاته .. ومزاجه وما يعمله لأن هذا يسعده كثيراً .. كوني صديقته كما أنكِ زوجته .



 
*4- خضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع :*
+ الخضوع قمة الحب .. لأني أُقدم الآخر على نفسي .. مشيئته قبل مشيئتي .. رغبته قبل رغبتي .
+ الخضوع لا يقدر عليه إلا الأقوياء .. لأن صغيري النفوس يميلون إلى العند لإثبات الذات ..
+ كلمة حاضر .. تُنقذ بيوتاً كثيرة .. أما كلمة [ لا ] فتحطم الكثير من العلاقات .
+ الخضوع مطلوب من الكل .. رجالاً ونساءً وأطفالاً .. أولاً الخضوع لله .. ثانياً الخضوع للقوانين .. ثالثاً الخضوع لبعضنا البعض .
+ الخضوع يناسب المرأة بالأكثر .. [ لأن الرجل رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة ( أف 5 : 23 ) .
+ لكن هل يعيبك أيها الرجل أن تُريح زوجتك بقولك [ حاضر ] ؟؟ .
+ هل يقلل من شأنك أيتها الزوجة .. أن تخضعي لزوجك بكلمة [ حاضر ] ؟؟!
+ كانت أمنا العذراء .. خاضعة ليوسف النجار .. وكان يوسف خاضعاً للملاك .. وكان الكل خاضعاً لله .. وكان المسيح خاضعاً ليوسف ولأمه العذراء القديسة مريم .



 
*5- الصـــــــــــــــدق :*
+ أنت عريان ومكشوف في عين الله .. ويجب أيضاً أن تكون مكشوفاً صادقاً وصريحاً مع شريك حياتك .
الكذب بين الزوجين .. فيروس قاتل .. لابد أن ينهي هذه العلاقة الزوجية سريعاً لو لم يأخذ علاج سريع من التوبة الصادقة .
+ أبنتي الشابة .. لا ترتبطي من البداية بشخص يكذب بسهولة .. لن تشعري معه بالأمان .. لا تخدعي نفسك وتقولي لعلي أجعله يتوقف عن الكذب .. من يدري ربما يزيد الكذب ويصل إلى خيانة .
+ لا تقل .. زوجتي مبذرة .. الأفضل أن أُخفي عنها هذه المكاسب .
+ لا تقولي .. زوجي شكاك .. الأفضل أن أُخفي عنه هذه الزيارة أو هذا التليفون .. إنها بداية الدخول في ظلمة الكذب والخوف المدمر .
+ كن صادقاً في مشاعرك .. في كلامك .. في عملك .. في حبك ..
+ الصدق هو أساس الثقة .. والثقة أساس الشركة .. والشركة أساس الإستمرار والإستقرار .





​ 
*6- هــــــــــــــدايـــا* :
+ أجمل هدية يقدمها الزوج لزوجته أن تجده دائماً كما تتمناه فيكون هو نفسه هدية دائمة لها . مستعداً أن يسمعها ويريحها مهما كانت الظروف .
+ والهدايا تتراوح من وردة صغيرة جميلة .. إلى أغلى الهدايا مثل الماس والألماظ .. ولكن تظل الهدية أغلى في معناها من قيمتها .
[ الهدية حجر كريم في عيني قابلها حيثما تتوجه تفلح ] ( أم 18 : 7 ) .
+ تذكر يا عزيزي .. أن الهدية في المناسبات ضرورية .. أما في غير المناسبات فهل أجمل وأكثر تأثيراً .
+ تذكري يا عزيزتي .. ألا ترهقي زوجك في قيمة الهدية مادياً .. لأن هذا لن يحقق التجاذب المطلوب .. وأنت يا حبيبي لا تكن بخيلاً في الهدايا مع زوجتك .. وربنا يعوضك .
+ أحذر يا أبني .. أن تكتفي بالهدايا لزوجتك متجاهلاً التعبيرات الأخرى عن الحب الزوجي .. مثل الحوار الهادئ .. والكلام الحلو .. والحضن الدافئ .. والمشاركة في كل شئ .


 
*7-كـــــلام حــــــــــلو :*
+ الكلام الحلو .. ضرورة لأي علاقة حب .. حتى مع ربنا – له المجد – يقول [ خذوا معكم كلاماً وارجعوا إلى الرب ] ( هو 14 : 2 ) .
+ ما هو شكل الكلام الحلو بين الزوجين ؟
كلمة الشكر والتقدير + كلمة التشجيع والمديح + كلام الحب ( لماذا لا تحاول أن تذكر لإمرأتك كل حين إنك تحبها جداً .. إنك فخور بها .. أنك تثق فيها .. إنها جميلة في عينيك ؟ ) + كلام الدعاء + كلام الإعتذار + كلام العتاب + كلام الرسائل ( وبالأخص في المناسبات ) + كلام الإشتياق والإحتياج .
+ إحذر يا عزيزي من كلام : النقد .. السخرية .. اللوم .. الإهانة .. التجريح .. التعالي .. المقارنة .. الحدة .



 
*8- قانـــــــــون روحـــــــــــــــي :*
القانون الروحي يعني وجود نظام أو برنامج محدد لكل ما هو روحي في حياتنا ويشمل على الأقل 8 بنود :
+ الصلاة + الإنجيل + التوبة والإعتراف + القداس والتناول + إجتماع روحي + العشور + الصوم + الخدمة .
هذه البنود الثمانية هي نوافذ لنعمة الله تحفظ البيت المسيحي في سلام وتعطي نمواً وعمقاً وسلاماً لكل أفراد الأسرة .
* يــا لعظمــــة العطــــــــــــــــاء :



 
*9- عقـــــــــــــــــــــــل :*
+ ما أحوجنا اليوم إلى التعقل .. لنتفادى كثير من المشاكل والهموم .
+ نرى شباب .. يندفع ليصرف ببذخ في أمور تافهة .. ولا يرى من حوله من فقراء ومعدمين .. بلا تعقل .
+ ونرى شباباً .. يهين حياته في إدمانه مخدرات أو جنس أو قمار .. بلا تعقل .
+ ونرى شباباً .. يندفع بعنف ليعتدي على شريك حياته لمجرد إختلاف بسيط .. ولا يحسب حساب النفقة كم يكلفه هذا التصرف .
+ ونرى زوجات مسيحيات يأخذن الإرشاد من نساء لم يعرفن معنى الزواج المسيحي والعفة والحب المقدس .. بلا تعقل .
+ ونرى أزواج وزوجات .. يتعجلن في الكلام وتخرج كلمات كطعن السيف لتترك جروحاً قد لا تلتئم .
+ ونرى زوجات يفشين أسرارهن للصديقات والأهل .. وتتفاقم المشاكل وتتخبط الآراء وتتعقد الأمور بسبب القيل والقال .. بلا تعقل .. ما أكثر ما قيل عن الجاهل – غير المتعقل – في أسفار الحكمة .



 
*10- سخـــــــــــاء : *
+ لا تبخل يا ابني .. على زوجتك في كلام الحب .. والمديح والتشجيع .. والحوار .. والهدايا التي تحبها .. والوقت الذي تحتاجه .. كن كريماً معها فتحبك بلا حدود .
+ لا تبخلي يا ابنتي .. على زوجك في الأعمال التي يحبها .. لا توفري جهدك .. أو مشاعرك .
+ أحذروا … أن يقدم كل طرف للآخر فقط بقدر ما يقدم الآخر .. ليتكما تتنافسان في العطاء والسخاء لبعضكما البعض .
+ لا تقل في قلبك .. لو كانت مطيعة لكنت غمرتها بالهدايا والحب .
+ لا تقولي في سرك .. لو كان كريماً معي لما منعت نفسي عنه .



 
*11- التدبيـــــــر :*
+ التدبير عكس التبذير .. أو الإسراف .
+ التدبير صفة مطلوبة في الزوجين .. وليس في الزوجة فقط .
+ الرجل المدبر .. يعرف كيف يقود بيته كسفينة إلى بر الأمان في الأبدية .
+ المرأة المدبرة .. تعرف كيف تربي أولادها .. وتحفظ بيتها في خوف الله .
+ التدبير يحتاج – على الأقل – إلى :
+ تحديد … الأهداف
+ ترتيب … الأولويات
+ تنظيم … المسئوليات
+ تلمذة … في الروحيات














​


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2012)

موضوع مهم جداااااااا

ومتكامل وقيم

شكراااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 يوليو 2012)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااا​
> 
> ومتكامل وقيم​
> شكراااااااااا ليك​
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


 
*شكرا كاندى على مرورك الجميل*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يوليو 2012)

نصائح غاية للزواج الناجح


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 يوليو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نصائح غاية للزواج الناجح


 
شكرا اخى الحبيب على مرورك الغالى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

موضوع جميل جداً
ونصآئح غآلية

*كل آلشكر*



*.،*
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> موضوع جميل جداً
> ونصآئح غآلية​
> ...


 
شكرا للمرور الغالى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

